# Why won't any camper dealership accept our trade?



## Prowlerontheloose (Jul 19, 2011)

Alright, so it's a 1984 Fleetwood Prowler! But it is in fantastic shape with many new upgrades and new appliances.

I mean, I understand their view......they can't sell it fast or may not be able to sell it at all, but I want to upgrade our camper.

I know I could sell it privately, but I was hoping to make the transition easier........that we would just bring it to the dealer and trade it in.

Man, it stinks being old!

No one wants my camper :sad:


----------



## PhilnJill (Aug 3, 2011)

There is always a diamond in the rough. if I had some money I would make the trip to NC for an older camper in nice condition.


----------



## Prowlerontheloose (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks PhilnJill for that comment. 

It really is in nice shape......people have said to me, "Na, that can't be that old, is it?"

Oh well, guess I have no choice but to sell it privately. Guess I'll wait till the beginning of summer or late spring to sell it.

Gee, I wonder what I can get for it? Any thoughts?

24', two entry doors, stand up shower, awning in excellent shape, new beds, new refridge, new micro, new plumbing, new tires, new bumper, new spare tire, A/C works GREAT, 3 pot gas stove, oven never used, sleeps 6, new curtains, no soft spots, well kept. 

If anyone knows what I could possible get for this, please post! I haven't a clue. I even traded this for our boat!


----------



## old_guy_camping (Aug 12, 2011)

Prowlerontheloose said:


> If anyone knows what I could possible get for this, please post! I haven't a clue.


Not endorsing, but this could be a start RV Reviews, RV Prices, RV Values, Camper & Trailer Specs, Motorhome Value | NADAguides | NADA RV, Recreational Vehicle Appraisal Guide | NADAguides


----------



## Prowlerontheloose (Jul 19, 2011)

OH! Thank you!! That helped out a lot!! Wow, I kind of got the bad end of the deal with price though. =(
Bummer.......my boat was worth a lot more, but oh well, we love the camper because we can go to so many different places!!!


----------



## Montypp (Sep 10, 2012)

Remember, it's all in the eye of the beholder as well. I would say it depends on how it looks and feels. Course most aren't going to pay $5000 for a $2000 camper. Just make it fair. Would you deliver and help the new owner setup for the first time. Add a service or two to help sell it.


----------



## ndevans2 (Jun 12, 2010)

Sorry to hear it, it would be tough hearing that about something you treasure. Sure hope they told you in a respectful way otherwise I wouldn't go back there. Maybe you will meet some great people when you do find a buyer, may be a sign from above.


----------



## edwinjd (Sep 8, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your ordeal. Getting camper dealerships to accept a trade in with a vintage camper can really be a challenge. Another option is to try looking for those that specialize in vintage vehicles. They may be able to see what these camper dealerships are missing out. Not really a trade in, but they may be able to offer you a pretty fair deal.


----------

